# V-Cube 7 mod...?



## pinturanegra (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought the v-cube 7 like a week ago and I been playing with it a lot. I notice that as time goes by the cube become a lot looser but watching videos on you tube I realize that my cube will never turn as smooth and fast. I read (dont know where) that those cubes were modded and because of that turns that well and fast, etc. 
So I start looking for some guide or something 'cause I suck and always need help but I dont find anything.
so...
Anyone knows something about V-Cube 7 mod? 

Thanks!


----------



## ariasamie (Sep 23, 2010)

I know a mod but don't tell anyone:


Spoiler



just break it in man.


----------



## pinturanegra (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah, but, what do I do? I dont know much about big cubes, the 3x3 have an easy mechanism, the v7 have a lot of pieces an other type of mechanism, so...I break in and what next? sanding?


----------



## radmin (Sep 23, 2010)

I used the lube mod. It's much better now. Injectable silicone btw.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiPPFVjja0Q if you want to make the tensions adjustable.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 23, 2010)

pinturanegra: I'm had the same issue as you, so we're on the same boat. Just solve it a bunch more. What you can do is sand down the triangular stocks on the corners so that the outer center pieces don't catch on the corners and pop.


----------



## pinturanegra (Sep 23, 2010)

Cyoubx thanks! im gonna try that!
About the adjustable tension, thanks for the video cube-o-holic! I think that im gonna try more solvings to see how much loose it gets and then if im still uncomfortable I'll try it!


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 23, 2010)

I personally have not done the stock mod, but I've heard good things from people who have. Just solving it and breaking it in helps a ton.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine spent a week on a building site, which is effectively pi's gigaminx sandmod. Its as smooth as a babys behind. Its one of the very first V7s too, so its old. It turns like a dream.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 23, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Its one of the very first V7s too, so its old. It turns like a dream.


 What's the difference between the older models and the newer ones?


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 23, 2010)

cyoubx said:


> What's the difference between the older models and the newer ones?


 
Nothing to my knowledge.
I was trying to convey that the dust and dirt had no damage to the cube, and it is still good months and months and hundreds of solves later.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah. I see, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dene (Sep 23, 2010)

You do _not_ need to mod your V7. You have to use it lots and lube it lots.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 24, 2010)

i just lubed mine, that's it


----------



## Chrish (Sep 24, 2010)

I dislike my 7x7.. have had it for maybe 15 months and is not broken in.

I do not solve it much, so I don't need someone to tell me why it's not broken in, btw.


----------



## thackernerd (May 26, 2011)

I was also hoping for a v-cube 7 mod to come out because mine also sucks.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 26, 2011)

Try a V5 mod on the corners. might reduce clickyness and locks on outer layers.


----------



## izovire (May 26, 2011)

There are 2 ways to make it turn smoother.

1. Break it in!
2. For immediate results you can cut the nubs off of every piece (it's left over plastic from the mold injections). If you don't cut them they will wear off as you break it in.

Personally, I haven't lubed my V-7 in over a year now and it turns great. I think lubing makes it turn slower and it will collect more dust (in my opinion). If you lube it, do it lightly.

Also every twisty puzzle has a different feeling. I have handled thousands of cubes and every one of them is different.


----------



## Eazoon (Feb 14, 2012)

hey cyoubx, this is mlsxeazoon, well i have a few mods, first, what you said. second, you can do the same as the corners with the edges. third, if you take off the top 3 layers of a face, you will see a ring, file down the both sides of the ring about half a milimeter each. put i back together and do another face. repeat until you have done all the sides. fourth, you can take off the top two layers and sand around the smal ring, do not sand down the ring. fifth, you can do the same on the top layer, but that layer is aready fast enough. and sixth, you can do the fourth step on third layer.


----------



## Zbox95 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do the 48 point on the twelve center edges. It made my cube turn alot smother on the most inner layers.


----------

